# Applying SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Hello :buffer:

I'll be using SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT for the first time this weekend and was wondering if there where any tips&tricks I should know about?
Do you leave it to dry completely or buff after a few seconds? Can/should you layer it?

Can't wait to try it but a little first hand information whould be nice :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Jochen said:


> Hello :buffer:
> 
> I'll be using SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT for the first time this weekend and was wondering if there where any tips&tricks I should know about?
> Do you leave it to dry completely or buff after a few seconds? Can/should you layer it?
> ...


Hi pal. I use it and leave it to dry before buffing off. Only takes about a minute to dry though. I don't layer it; just apply BSD on top. Both fantastic products


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Jochen said:


> Hello :buffer:
> 
> I'll be using SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT for the first time this weekend and was wondering if there where any tips&tricks I should know about?
> Do you leave it to dry completely or buff after a few seconds? Can/should you layer it?
> ...


I apply it to one panel at a time, wait for 2 minutes and then buff off. I find using a MF applicator works great.


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Mate apply and leave to dry. Then buff off. I wouldn't top it with anything because it is actually unreal on its own. Bsd allows dust to settle on it a lot easier. This will become your favourite product. Spray on the applicator supplied then wipe over the car. I have put 2 layers on mine just to ensure full coverage. 

It is unreal. My favourite product by far this year. 

T


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm really interested in this Sonax stuff also but what prep do you have to give your paint before application? Ours is a new car with decent paint.
Would it be decontamination, wash, tardis, wash, fully dry then apply the NPT??


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Mr T said:


> Mate apply and leave to dry. Then buff off. I wouldn't top it with anything because it is actually unreal on its own. Bsd allows dust to settle on it a lot easier. This will become your favourite product. Spray on the applicator supplied then wipe over the car. I have put 2 layers on mine just to ensure full coverage.
> 
> It is unreal. My favourite product by far this year.
> 
> T


Did you test both of them together? I had only BSD on the car for a month and it didnt attract any dust but since i used P&S it has become a dust magnet. I should test them alongside on one door each maybe.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> I'm really interested in this Sonax stuff also but what prep do you have to give your paint before application? Ours is a new car with decent paint.
> Would it be decontamination, wash, tardis, wash, fully dry then apply the NPT??


I would also clay and polish. Also, i use sonax paint prepare before the sealant, fantastic panel wipe.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I take it P&S is applied over a sealant rather than over or under a wax....have seen some good reports on it 
Dave


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

I have tested it on different panels. If im honest I think there is some fact in it though. As npt leaves the surface much more slick than bsd does. As the surafce is less grippy the dirt will shift off.may be to do with static but ill leave that to the gurus on here. I also used paint prepare before I layed it down and it bonded really nicely. Ive easily had 4months from it. Hope this is helpful and sorry for the "Broscience" but thats what ive noticed.

T

P.s I did full decon, hand polish and paint prepare to leave it clean for a better bond.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Flakey said:


> Did you test both of them together? I had only BSD on the car for a month and it didnt attract any dust but since i used P&S it has become a dust magnet. I should test them alongside on one door each maybe.


It does seem extremely dusty about at the moment though that could have something to do with it. BSD definitely repels dust though we found that out by accident last summer.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

CleanYourCar said:


> It does seem extremely dusty about at the moment though that could have something to do with it. BSD definitely repels dust though we found that out by accident last summer.


I have to agree. Does not attract the dust like some QDs I have used in the past. THE best product I have bought.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys :thumb: It seems to me it's not very different from other sealants?
Whould AF Tough Prep be a good base to put it on?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Best to apply to clean, degreased (panelwiped) paint. These nano types don't like sitting on anything other than bare paint. Once you've got this nailed you'll be hard pushed to find something this easy and durable for the money. 
One of the true great products out at the moment.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Jochen said:


> Thanks for the advice guys :thumb: It seems to me it's not very different from other sealants?
> Whould AF Tough Prep be a good base to put it on?


This makes a good base and I have it in writing from Sonax that it has minor fillers and a sealant based on P&S. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/sonax-xtreme-machine-polish-hybrid-npt/prod_1230.html

However, I use these instead

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/sonax-perfect-finish-profiline/prod_1209.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ion-sprays/sonax-paint-prepare/prod_1181.html


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I don't have any panel wipe or IPA, that's a shame :wall:

I'll have to switch LSP me thinks :newbie:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jochen said:


> I don't have any panel wipe or IPA, that's a shame :wall:
> 
> I'll have to switch LSP me thinks :newbie:


I'm sealing our new wheels over the next couple of days and needed some IPA, nothing local to me so bought this off Ebay, ordered Wed, delivered Fri. Great service and not bad money if you want some quick
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251257842187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> I'm sealing our new wheels over the next couple of days and needed some IPA, nothing local to me so bought this off Ebay, ordered Wed, delivered Fri. Great service and not bad money if you want some quick
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251257842187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Beware though pal, traditionally IPA, or isopropyl alcohol and water mixture has been used to strip paint, but IPA can actually redeposit oils and residues. What dilution ratios will you be using out of interest?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Beware though pal, traditionally IPA, or isopropyl alcohol and water mixture has been used to strip paint, but IPA can actually redeposit oils and residues. What dilution ratios will you be using out of interest?


As per Mike Phillips bud but I'm testing a small discreet area on my work van before I touch the new wheels on the car.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208081


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

Just bring back an old thread to life. I will be decontaminating my car do winter at the end of the month. I will be using G3 detox shampoo then ipa wipe down then claying before reapplying sonax npt and bsd. Does this sound ok for a 6 month old cars paint? Do I need to rinse car down after claying before applying npt?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure why you would IPA then clay? Surely the other way round? IPA will leave the paint as clean as poss ready to put the NPT on...


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Also I wouldn't apply bsd straight away. Protect and shine is a great product on its own


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree. Let the NPT do its thing as it's more hardcore than BSD.


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

Just used this stuff for the first time,,only done the bonnet,....wow,,,it's awsome,,,


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Protected my bonnet with it then a week or so later applied some BSD.

Excellent beading qualities


----------

